
Post to Hacker News – Get This Extension for Firefox (En-US) - krapans
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/post-to-hacker-news/?src=search
======
notRobot
We already have a much easier way to do this through a bookmarklet, which
doesn't involve trusting an extension:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/bookmarklet.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/bookmarklet.html)

It's one line of JS that you can inspect right here:

    
    
        javascript:window.location=%22http://news.ycombinator.com/submitlink?u=%22+encodeURIComponent(document.location)+%22&t=%22+encodeURIComponent(document.title)

